# DVR for ethernet IP cameras



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a customer that is looking to find a DVR that can record their security cameras in their home, they are IP cameras, and they no longer want to use their computer to do it. The only thing that I can find is DVRs for the normal wired cameras, nothing for ethernet or wireless cameras.
help me out guys!
Thanks!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you need something like this ?

http://www.cctvcamerapros.com/Network-Video-Recorder-s/299.htm

http://www.geovision.com.tw/english/Prod_GVNVRLite.asp


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just have them get a cheap computer with a huge hard drive.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I have a customer that is looking to find a DVR that can record their security cameras in their home, they are IP cameras, and they no longer want to use their computer to do it. The only thing that I can find is DVRs for the normal wired cameras, nothing for ethernet or wireless cameras.
> help me out guys!
> Thanks!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Now you are talking my language.

I'm assuming they are using a HUB to plug in their cameras then into their computer with the camera's embeded DVR software.

There are several options. An NVR, a Hybrid (analog and ethernet), and another computer with downloadable free software.

The number of cameras, frame rate capability, days of storage needed, percentage of motion per day, and storage record format, H.264, MPEG, MJPEG, all figure into the equation of what to buy.

www.exacqvision.com is what we use almost exclusively because they don't break down like cheaper units. You can also download the free software with 4 free IP licenses. Here is an online calculator to determine the size of DVR NVR to buy. https://exacq.com/evCalc/exacqVisionCalculator.html

A cheaper solution is www.avssys.net



If you need help, PM me and I will willingly assist.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

not sure of your budget but cisco vsom is very nice.


----------

